# A Wee Chnage Of Mind (motorbike Again)!!!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I've come to a decision, I'm too old for a racing type bike. So after much thought, this is the puppy I'm going to go for:










It's a Honda Varadero. From what I've read, it seems to be a well thought of, big bike. A lot more presence on the road (and sounds a lot better as well







)

Here's a wee link to youtube. Hope I have as much fun as those boys are!











They seem quite expensive, even used (which is what I'll be after!) but it's the one I've decided on. You should see the amount of stuff I'm hawking on the bay!!

When I get my hands on one, I'll post some pics.

(Thanks for all your patience whilst I made my mind up  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking bike Cammy


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice looking bike Cammy


What....no slagging?!?!







This bike is growing on me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking bike Cammy
> ...


It`s a lot better looking then those near identcal triplets you showed last time


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Practical little bike,a wee bit lardy and under powered for a 125 but will last a lifetime and be comfortable and cheaper to maintain than the 2 stroke race reps.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Practical little bike,a wee bit lardy and under powered for a 125 but will last a lifetime and be comfortable and cheaper to maintain than the 2 stroke race reps.


Thanks mate, let me know if you come across one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know anything about bikes but it does look the part .... better than some of your other ideas


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Youll have to grow the Freddie 'tach again


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Youll have to grow the Freddie 'tach again


Jase, you're alive old bean! You must be knackered mate. I know how you feel.....Mrs. Cammy hands are like an octopus come night-time and there's no sleep to be had...

All joking aside, keep the faith with the lack of sleep, usually in a routine by 3 months, and they will fly!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Camster.....

I cant believe how tiring it is







Harry seems to be nocturnal, he also likes to fall asleep in our arms , not in his cot....Poor Aly is having a tough time....We keep saying it will get better and its still very early days, seems like its been forever...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cam, you'll have to get Tron Guy's outfit if you get that bike!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not my thing but a lot, lot better than the dayglo triplets. A kid near me has one and it certainly has some road presence for a 125









Remind me again why you have to have a 125.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know. These airfix kits just get better & better


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark, Alas you're both under arrest







Send for PC Boaby 'Cumberland Fingers' McGinty......


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cam don't suppose you fancy a GSX-R 600?? Gonna sell mine


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

hippo said:


> Cam don't suppose you fancy a GSX-R 600?? Gonna sell mine












Maybe in a couple of years mate, sorry! Lovely bikes though. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

scottishcammy said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Cam don't suppose you fancy a GSX-R 600?? Gonna sell mine
> ...


Wotcher Cammy. I see you've moved the RLT15 on to another good home









Are you sure you want to get a 125? You'll not be wanting it after you've passed your test. I'd go straight for a direct access course, then onto something a little more substantial as soon as you're through your test. You'll have loads more choice, and the bikes available will be better value for money.

Just my 2p worth, glad to see you're still bikin'

Nin


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Very sensible, cammy, and one you can ride comfortably for a couple of years.


----------

